# Rhom vs. RBP's



## MistaFishPimp05 (Jul 28, 2004)

I'm thinking about buying a Rhom but I know almost nothing about them besides the fact that they must live solo( which makes me curious to how they breed). Is it harder or easier to take care of them? What is the diff. in the different locations they are from as well? And what is thge min-max tank size 4 them?....I've been lookin 4 threads but i thought maybe sum1 here kood put it in English 4 me.

thanx


----------



## illnino (Mar 6, 2004)

they are harder to keep. more picky at eating. they take forever to get big, need a tank 125g+ and personally, id never get a rhom for those reasons.


----------



## m0m0n3y_m0pr0bl3mz (Aug 10, 2004)

yea they may take a while to grow but when they get big...they are f*cking beasts....but u also need like like a 100 gallon minimum just for one...they are kinda more agressive then pygos i think...but they can only live solitary although ive heard of some ppl with big enuff tanks where they could shoal a few of em...dont waste ur time and money with a rhom...i dont care wut ppl say...unless u got a huge house and lots of money to waste...dont buy that sh*t


----------



## m0m0n3y_m0pr0bl3mz (Aug 10, 2004)

and i think its harder to take care of cuz they are picky about wut they eat...and lazy too...they just float around


----------



## MistaFishPimp05 (Jul 28, 2004)

> yea they may take a while to grow but when they get big...they are f*cking beasts....but u also need like like a 100 gallon minimum just for one...they are kinda more agressive then pygos i think...but they can only live solitary although ive heard of some ppl with big enuff tanks where they could shoal a few of em...dont waste ur time and money with a rhom...i dont care wut ppl say...unless u got a huge house and lots of money to waste...dont buy that sh*t


no prob kaleemthadream

but thanx illinino I'll take ur advice and not buy one plus i have no kinda space for a 100+gal i was thinkin 60


----------



## gbert15 (Jul 20, 2004)

Well if you just have a 60gal you can only keep around 3 pygos then upgrade after some time! If you cant upgrade maybe you can go for an Irritan or a Spilo or even a Rhom(since they take a while to grow)!


----------



## MR.FREEZ (Jan 26, 2004)

purple spilos are nice


----------



## gbert15 (Jul 20, 2004)

mr.freez said:


> purple spilos are nice


Gotta post the pic of the nice purple spilo every chance you get huh?! Hehehe!!!


----------



## MR.FREEZ (Jan 26, 2004)

gbert15 said:


> mr.freez said:
> 
> 
> > purple spilos are nice
> ...


:nod:





















its gorgious


----------



## Red Eyes (Nov 25, 2003)

Imo its easier to look after a rhom because 1) only one p to feed
2) only one p to clean up after 
3) only one p to treat if it does get sick

The down side of this is 1) only one p per tank 
2) if you lose the one p to disease 
3) no "feeding frenzy"


----------



## FeedTheMachine (Jun 19, 2004)

Its all in what you like.Personally i like my rhoms over my reds,if i knew about rhoms 4 yrs ago i would never have reds just 3 kick ass rhoms.The big ones just kick ass,they are not at all skittish,something reds seem to never outgrow.


----------



## FeedTheMachine (Jun 19, 2004)

Little guy


----------



## Doug (Feb 10, 2004)

That picture of mr.freez's purple spilo made me go buy another thank so i could get one. I love that picture!







How big is that purple??


----------



## sticke 00 (Jul 29, 2004)

anywayz.........I still dunno wut the diff is in the location of the rhoms...does it affect color only or do they all act or look differently...or are they all tha same?


----------

